# Portafilter baskets 58mm



## Wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2020)

I have just got my hands on a orical machine im currently using a barista express.

Anyway I got the machine really cheap but was missing the baskets so I have looked everywhere but can't find any this side of China.

I have seen something about vst baskets but could someone point me as to what ones I'd need to fit properly both 1 and 2 cup


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184551500055

No link to seller

Good price for double performance basket

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Otherwise call sage parts

The website shows many things out of stock and isnt updated regularly, call them and ask if in stock best place.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrinklyninja (Feb 14, 2020)

Just missed it 😕


----------

